# Jeffs Rub



## Seajay (Mar 18, 2018)

What is the cost to make?


----------



## Geebs (Mar 18, 2018)

I can’t say the cost for one batch only because I buy the spices in bulk in order to continually make this. The most expensive piece was the paprika, if you have aldi close you can get the paprika a lot cheaper then the grocery store in my opinion. Everything else is relatively cheap.


----------



## radio (Mar 18, 2018)

I also buy spices in bulk, so the cost is minimal.  It certainly is a great deal cheaper than buying ready made rub from the store, or even ordering on line.  It should cost no more to make than any other rub recipe out there, but the blend of spices and seasonings is spot on!  I nearly always add some ground Rosemary leaves to mine as it goes very well with pork.
Not only are Jeff's recipes some of the best around, buying them helps keep this site going for all of us to enjoy


----------



## Seajay (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Will be ordering shortly.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 18, 2018)

I don't want to provide an ingredient list, but everything in both of his rubs is extremely common and can be purchased for very little money, especially if you buy in bulk (e.g., Costco), as others have already indicated.

I highly recommend you spend the money and get the recipe. It helps support this site. I had developed my own rub before I bought his. I thought mine was pretty darned good, but his are better. And, you get his BBQ sauce recipe as part of the bargain and that, IMHO, is the best BBQ sauce I've ever tried.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 18, 2018)

Agreed with John, the rubs are amazing. I have yet to do the sauce but I use the original rub for everything.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 18, 2018)

I use his BBQ sauce as well as his two rubs and love them.  I also support him and ask that you go thru normal channels to obtain his recipes to help you determine their costs.  After you use them, you won't care about their costs.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2018)

cmayna said:


> I use his BBQ sauce as well as his two rubs and love them.  I also support him and ask that you go thru normal channels to obtain his recipes to help you determine their costs.  After you use them, you won't care about their costs.




I agree.   I havent use the sauce yet but the cost of the rubs is very little.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2018)

The cost is minimal, if you compare it to a pre-made store bought rub.
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 19, 2018)

Seajay,

If your plans are to smoke meats, make sauces, and rubs and at the same time trying to save money you may be highly disappointed.

Cost is relative to what you want to achieve.  You don't have to spend a fortune to achieve great results.  Life is too short to worry about how much everything costs.  Spend the money on what you can afford and enjoy the results of your smoke.

Have fun,

John


----------



## Geebs (Mar 19, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Seajay,
> 
> If your plans are to smoke meats, make sauces, and rubs and at the same time trying to save money you may be highly disappointed.
> 
> ...



Great advice John!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 20, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Great advice John!



Thanks Geebs and Chopsaw,

Sometimes we all get caught up with prices and wind up sadly disappointed with final results, wishing we had listened to ourselves and spent the extra buck.  It has happened far too many times to me so now I don't worry so much about cost (unless it is absolutely ridiculous) and focus more on the end result.  I sleep better at night that way.

John


----------



## zwiller (Mar 20, 2018)

Nothing exotic in the rub.  I had everything on hand.  That said, if you are new to smoking you might be surprised by the quantities even if you scale back.  The recipe's are totally worth it.  So is his book!  With the help of his book, results got consistent and wife picks up spares without me asking...  Both are great and a little hot (he tells you this too).  We prefer the sauce over the rub and I am with John that it is probably the best I ever had.


----------



## Seajay (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks guys. Been cooking on wood for longer than I can remember. Texas Brisket and Pork.
Just ordered Jeffs rub.  Was just interested in a cost most spend on ingredients. And were purchased from.


----------

